# Ghost SE 7000



## LostLyrics (30. Juni 2014)

Hallo liebe Leute 

Ich bräuchte eure Hilfe.  Und zwar habe ich ein Ghost 7000 Se das mir leider zu groß ist und das ich gerne gegen ein gleichwertiges Bike  tauschen möchte. 
Jetzt wurde mir ein 1 Jahr altes Bulls King Boa in sehr gutem Zustand angeboten plus 250€ die ich bezahlen soll.  Wäre das ein guter Tausch?  

Das Ghost müsste jetzt ca 3 Jahre alt sein und hat ein kleinen Sturz hinter sich.  Die Aufkleber an der Gabel und der Bremshebel sind verkratzt das wäre es dann auch.  

Hier mal 2 Fotos grün mein Ghost und das schwarze wäre das Bulls. 
Ich hoffe hier kann mir jemand helfen oder evtl sucht noch jemand ein Bike  

Dankeschön Chris


----------

